# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Hamburg-> Fehmarn oder Pelzerhaken

## davidsh1983

Hi,
ich suche und biete MFGs nach Fehmarn Gold oder Wulfen und bei genug Wind nach Pelzerhaken.
Wer mich mitnehmen kann oder mitgenommen werden will meldet sich einfach. Vom 30.07-04.08. kann ich auch unter der Woche!

Gre
David

P.S. ich bin Aufsteiger

----------


## MatHH

Hey David,

ich fahre recht hufig aus Eppendorf/Eimsbttel nach Fehmarn, nchstes Mal wahrscheinlich Donnerstag nchster Woche. Transporter ist vorhanden. 

Meld Dich falls Lust und Zeit. Bin ebenfalls erst seit kurzem dabei, also fahrtechnisch keine Wunder zu erwarten...

VG, Mathias

----------

